# Pensacola Beach Reef is back!



## Evensplit (Oct 2, 2007)

The Pensacola Beach Reef - aka the old Pensacola pier rubble - is back! We had students out there all weekend and the dives were incredible (when the currents would allow). Great visibility and lots of marine life - turtles, tropicals, and more.

Mike Day will be leading a group dive out there Tuesday (June 9) afternoon and evening. Everyone's invited. Meet at MBT around 5pm and we'll do one daylight dive and one night dive.

Give us a call if you need more info.

Jim MBT (850) 455-7702


----------



## HateCheese (Oct 2, 2007)

I was out diving that spot on Saturday and it was really nice to see it is uncovered again. The waves/vis/current were great and there is always something to see on that dive. 

If you've never done a nite dive before this is a great way to get started. Plus with 'blues on the beach' started you've got a SI where you can listen to music before gearing up after the sun sets. If I wasn't already tied up I'd be there. Also, there are rumors that a few places at the beach sell adult beverages for the post dive brief. Makes for a fun nite.


----------



## LATERALINE (Oct 2, 2007)

where is this beach reef at?? Does anyone have the coordinates?


----------



## yakdiver (Jul 12, 2008)

It's right out in front of the public safety building at I believe the 16th set of pilings.


----------



## LATERALINE (Oct 2, 2007)

is that the main pensacola beach pier?


----------



## Lockout (Dec 27, 2007)

Its the old pier rubble Robert....Its pretty close to the new pier and swimmers ...I doubt you will be well recieved flying hardtails out there so close to all that...I know what you are thinking...Dammit boy...u got Kings on the mind 24/7. It does hold some bait this time of year...and yes...kings!


----------



## LATERALINE (Oct 2, 2007)

no.. no kings this weekend! Just taking the wife out for a little snorkeling trip! Might end up going to rigs!


----------



## Caver2130 (Jul 8, 2008)

I was out there Friday for a night dive and this morning with some open water students and it was AWESOME!! I'm glad to see it back.We saw several small grouper, a handful of octopus, and a really curious sea turtle! It is shaping up to be a great summer with the beach reef, Pickens being reopened, and awesome viz everywhere else!


----------



## Florabama (Oct 19, 2007)

I was out there yesterday and it was beautiful. The little juvenile turtle -- loggerhead I think -- was therealong with a school of small spades that literally swam allaround us andsome beautifultropicals. It's only 15 feet, so it would be perfect for snorkeling.


----------

